
My wife's Show HN: Recyclable material classifier. Training data avail by req. - jonmrodriguez
https://ecofriendlyapp.com/#home
======
jonmrodriguez
If you would like to request access to the training data she has been
gathering / labelling, you may email team@ecofriendlyapp.com . To her
knowledge, hers is the most comprehensive and best-labelled dataset to date in
this problem domain.

